# Your Sexual Orientation



## ArtMusic

Public poll but of course, you don't need to participate if you don't want to.


----------



## moody

ArtMusic said:


> Public poll but of course, you don't need to participate if you don't want to.


I doubt many/any will.


----------



## Ukko

My sexual orientation is North by Northeast. Other than that, at my age and state of disrepair its all hypothetical.


----------



## arpeggio

*Contrabassoon*

Contrabassoon. I play low Bb for five minutes.


----------



## Weston

Let's see how long the moderators keep this one open. 

I think it's more of a spectrum, not an either/or option in real life. I guess you would consider me solidly hetero, but I don't entirely peg the needle there. Being an illustrator I appreciate a well sculpted male figure. But then I also appreciate a well sculpted hippopotamus. I am however extremely liberal and accepting of sexual orientations and identities. I long for the day it becomes a non-issue entirely.

Though I am a staunch non-Christian, for me the Bible story about God creating the woman last is a good analogy. Women are His masterpieces, and there was no need to go further.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

well at least I was last time I looked!

Maybe the question should be asked in a Classical Music context ie preference for certain musical pieces / productions?


----------



## KenOC

Too few choices! Trisexual? Pets, livestock (specify please)?


----------



## jani

moody said:


> I doubt many/any will.


Why, i am not shamed about the fact that i LOVE WOMEN!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Let me ask my wife.


----------



## david johnson

women for me, thanx!


----------



## ArtMusic

This is a polite thread. Non-compulsory. I was curious because I was reading the thread about "Best Looking Composer" (or something like that) in the main forum and some male members were commenting that male composers looked "hot" and females too etc. So it got me curious. Nothing more, nothing less. All in good intentions. As I said, this is free for you to participate or not at all. No harm intended, and no harm done.


----------



## Itullian

110 per cent hetero.


----------



## violadude

I'm 99% heterosexual. I have found some guys attractive, but not in a way that would drive me to want to do something sexual with them.


----------



## Mesa

Chalk one for the sexual omnivores.


----------



## Ukko

Manxfeeder said:


> Let me ask my wife.


Do you think her response was politically correct?


----------



## Guest

I won't vote. Anybody who has known me for a while on here will easily know where I fall on the spectrum. But honestly, I don't understand this obsession with discussing one's sexuality. Why is that such a defining feature? When I meet a person, I ask them their name, where they are from, what they do, and what their interests are. It doesn't matter one iota to me with whom they choose to share their bed.


----------



## Ukko

DrMike said:


> I won't vote. Anybody who has known me for a while on here will easily know where I fall on the spectrum. But honestly, I don't understand this obsession with discussing one's sexuality. Why is that such a defining feature? When I meet a person, I ask them their name, where they are from, what they do, and what their interests are. It doesn't matter one iota to me with whom they choose to share their bed.


It's a young folks concern. The teenagers are experiencing a tide of body-produced chemicals, many of them having to do with sexuality. Combine that with the fairly drifty, nerdy attributes of many of our young members -they are more-than-average apt to 'get theoretical' about it - and _presto majesto_, here we are undergoing Sexual Orientation.

This thread gives warning in the title, so geezers can easily avoid it. Personally, I have a pseudo-scientific interest.


----------



## Ravndal

I belong to the "i want to know everything about everyone, even if it doesnt concern me" category. Forever curious... And threads like these, makes me even more curious.


----------



## Antihero

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asexuality


----------



## Turangalîla

I thought tha this was a very interesting article that may spark some discussion on the relationship between homosexuality and religion. To read it, click here: http://nolanforliberty.com/2012/06/27/i-have-a-confession-to-make/.

(We'll see how long this conversation is allowed to continue...)


----------



## Manxfeeder

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I thought tha this was a very interesting article that may spark some discussion on the relationship between homosexuality and religion. To read it, click here: http://nolanforliberty.com/2012/06/27/i-have-a-confession-to-make/.
> 
> (We'll see how long this conversation is allowed to continue...)


I hope not that long.


----------



## EricABQ

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I thought tha this was a very interesting article that may spark some discussion on the relationship between homosexuality and religion. To read it, click here: http://nolanforliberty.com/2012/06/27/i-have-a-confession-to-make/.
> 
> (We'll see how long this conversation is allowed to continue...)


That article is a good example of why I left the Christian church and will never return.


----------



## Turangalîla

EricABQ said:


> That article is a good example of why I left the Christian church and will never return.


_What_ about the article? I am interested in your ideas, but we can't get anywhere unless you provide specifics.


----------



## BurningDesire

Manxfeeder said:


> I hope not that long.


Whats the problem? If you don't want to participate, don't participate, but there's nothing inappropriate (by prudish standards) in this thread, so why do you hope it isn't allowed to continue?


----------



## BurningDesire

Bisexual/pansexual if we're using limiting labels, but its really more nuanced than just that.

Also, this is a very limited poll. If anything, it should at least have asexual as an option.


----------



## BurningDesire

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I thought tha this was a very interesting article that may spark some discussion on the relationship between homosexuality and religion. To read it, click here: http://nolanforliberty.com/2012/06/27/i-have-a-confession-to-make/.
> 
> (We'll see how long this conversation is allowed to continue...)


This article is absurdity. Homosexuality isn't inherently bad. Its not a fault. Its not something one needs to apologize for or be forgiven, or something to be ashamed of. Also, him claiming that faith in Jesus changes his sexuality is stupid. Sexuality is fluid, and its possible that he has shifted from being more attracted to the same-sex to being more attracted to the opposite sex, though I think its also likely he's just lying to himself.

I hate religion.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Any in particular or just all, there is an awful lot of them ie Buddhism, Trekyism, Wigan etc


----------



## Turangalîla

Manxfeeder said:


> I hope not that long.


What would be your reasoning in that statement? The article I shared was expressed respectfully, and _I_ didn't initiate the subject with hostility, so what aversion do you have to ideas that are different from yours?


----------



## Turangalîla

BurningDesire said:


> This article is absurdity. Homosexuality isn't inherently bad. Its not a fault. Its not something one needs to apologize for or be forgiven, or something to be ashamed of. Also, him claiming that faith in Jesus changes his sexuality is stupid. Sexuality is fluid, and its possible that he has shifted from being more attracted to the same-sex to being more attracted to the opposite sex, though I think its also likely he's just lying to himself.
> 
> I hate religion.


I'm sorry to hear that. However, in order to understand what the author was speaking about, you need to understand a bit more about his religion. If you look into his religion you will find that your second, third, and fourth sentences are not necessarily valid. So, in order to criticize the article, you need to criticize the church's opposition to homosexuality, not just the opposition in itself.


----------



## mmsbls

This thread is about individuals' sexual orientation. The discussion has shifted to religion. Past experience has shown that discussions on religious topics almost always lead to infractions and thread closures. Please return to the initial topic.


----------



## Turangalîla

mmsbls said:


> This thread is about individuals' sexual orientation. The discussion has shifted to religion. Past experience has shown that discussions on religious topics almost always lead to infractions and thread closures. Please return to the initial topic.


My apologies for initiating the change in topic. Would it be appropriate to move the current discussion to the religion group?


----------



## mmsbls

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> My apologies for initiating the change in topic. Would it be appropriate to move the current discussion to the religion group?


Yes, that would be entirely appropriate.


----------



## Tristan

violadude said:


> I'm 99% heterosexual. I have found some guys attractive, but not in a way that would drive me to want to do something sexual with them.


Same here. When the percentage is that high, I don't consider it necessary to specify. But if one wants to get technical, that is the truth.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Antihero said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asexuality


Lol, you know I _used_ to like that actually, until about June 2012.......


----------



## moody

Ravndal said:


> I belong to the "i want to know everything about everyone, even if it doesnt concern me" category. Forever curious... And threads like these, makes me even more curious.


Remember what happened to Pandora.


----------



## BurningDesire

what is a hetrosexual?


----------



## Guest

And this is why I think it is stupid to feel the need to identify oneself by one's sexuality. Is that really the sum total of who we are - our sexual urges? It gets so tiring. Everybody has enough things to worry about. What a person's sexual preference is is between themselves and, if they are religious, their God. By expressing your sexual preferences openly, it then seems ridiculous to expect that everybody you have just disclosed this particular piece of personal information to, to ignore it and not comment on it. Don't want the comments? Don't share. This is an internet forum where people discuss topics. When you bring up the topic of sexuality, it seems ridiculous to then get upset when someone expresses an opinion that you don't particularly care for. If your feelings on the subject are tender and easily hurt . . . DON'T SHARE.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## BurningDesire

DrMike said:


> And this is why I think it is stupid to feel the need to identify oneself by one's sexuality. Is that really the sum total of who we are - our sexual urges? It gets so tiring. Everybody has enough things to worry about. What a person's sexual preference is is between themselves and, if they are religious, their God. By expressing your sexual preferences openly, it then seems ridiculous to expect that everybody you have just disclosed this particular piece of personal information to, to ignore it and not comment on it. Don't want the comments? Don't share. This is an internet forum where people discuss topics. When you bring up the topic of sexuality, it seems ridiculous to then get upset when someone expresses an opinion that you don't particularly care for. If your feelings on the subject are tender and easily hurt . . . DON'T SHARE.
> 
> Just my $0.02.


Sexuality is an important part of who we are as human beings. Its not something that needs to be hidden. And this _is_ a forum, so it stands to reason that if the subject is sexuality we can discuss it, and if somebody says something one disagrees with, they can comment on that.

Its not ridiculous to be upset when somebody hates you or thinks you shouldn't be allowed to express an important part of yourself.

Just my opinion. But its the right one :3


----------



## Tristan

Interestingly enough, most people seem to ignore and not comment on someone's sexuality if the sexuality they disclose is "heterosexual". Secondly, the only sexuality people need to disclose in the first place is a non-heterosexual one because one is assumed heterosexual unless proven otherwise. Sharing your sexuality (which often happens not on purpose but in the course of social interaction) does not equate to considering it the sum total of your existence. But there's a difference between disagreeing with someone and saying "I'm offended; you shouldn't be allowed to say that" (ridiculous) and "here's why I disagree with that".


----------



## starthrower

BurningDesire said:


> Sexuality is an important part of who we are as human beings. Its not something that needs to be hidden. And this _is_ a forum, so it stands to reason that if the subject is sexuality we can discuss it, and if somebody says something one disagrees with, they can comment on that.
> 
> Its not ridiculous to be upset when somebody hates you or thinks you shouldn't be allowed to express an important part of yourself.
> 
> Just my opinion. But its the right one :3


And here's my opinion. This is a goofy, juvenile, lame thread! I don't give a sh#t about your sex life. Hell, I don't give a sh#t about the sex lives of the people I know personally. It's none of my business, or yours. It has nothing to do with prudishness. It's just that there are more interesting things to talk about. For example, what was the last thing you ate?


----------



## Guest

BurningDesire said:


> Sexuality is an important part of who we are as human beings. Its not something that needs to be hidden. And this _is_ a forum, so it stands to reason that if the subject is sexuality we can discuss it, and if somebody says something one disagrees with, they can comment on that.
> 
> Its not ridiculous to be upset when somebody hates you or thinks you shouldn't be allowed to express an important part of yourself.
> 
> Just my opinion. But its the right one :3


It is important, just like our genus and species, and other components of who we are. But does it need to be shared like it is anybody's business? There are two ways to look at it. 1. Our sexuality is hard-wired - genetics or whatever determines how our attractions are focused. If that is the case, it is about as interesting to discuss as any other genetic trait - not very interesting at all, because it comes to you beyond your control. 2. Our sexuality is a decision. In this case, it opens up the case to attempting to persuade people one way or another. I don't know why anybody else is attracted to whom they are attracted. I only know what attracts me. I have religious opinions on the matter as well, but in terms of normal discourse, it is not always necessary for me to bring up this topic.

Breathing, eating, sleeping - these are all important parts of my life and are important to who I am. That doesn't make them important topics for discussion. Whom you do what with - so long as it is consensual and legal - isn't an important topic for discussion, as we see it tends to make things contentious. It is also a matter of decorum. I may be old-fashioned, but there used to be things that ought not be discussed publicly. Would you give me your personal information? And yet you feel free to share something as intimate as your sexuality? In certain areas, a greater amount of openness has been beneficial to us as a society. I don't think this is one.


----------



## violadude

I think discussing sexuality can be interesting.


----------



## Ukko

DrMike said:


> It is important, just like our genus and species, and other components of who we are. But does it need to be shared like it is anybody's business? There are two ways to look at it. 1. Our sexuality is hard-wired - genetics or whatever determines how our attractions are focused. If that is the case, it is about as interesting to discuss as any other genetic trait - not very interesting at all, because it comes to you beyond your control. 2. Our sexuality is a decision. In this case, it opens up the case to attempting to persuade people one way or another. I don't know why anybody else is attracted to whom they are attracted. I only know what attracts me. I have religious opinions on the matter as well, but in terms of normal discourse, it is not always necessary for me to bring up this topic.
> 
> Breathing, eating, sleeping - these are all important parts of my life and are important to who I am. That doesn't make them important topics for discussion. Whom you do what with - so long as it is consensual and legal - isn't an important topic for discussion, as we see it tends to make things contentious. It is also a matter of decorum. I may be old-fashioned, but there used to be things that ought not be discussed publicly. Would you give me your personal information? And yet you feel free to share something as intimate as your sexuality? In certain areas, a greater amount of openness has been beneficial to us as a society. I don't think this is one.


You have expressed the Old Standard Attitude about the subject. I don't share all aspects of it - mainly the tinge of queasiness lurking in it. As far as the functional result goes though, it works for me. I see no value, social or otherwise to the Talk Classical 'community' in determining the sexual 'orientation' of it's members. I'm wondering just why anybody here gives a hoot.


----------



## Guest

Hilltroll72 said:


> You have expressed the Old Standard Attitude about the subject. I don't share all aspects of it - mainly the tinge of queasiness lurking in it. As far as the functional result goes though, it works for me. I see no value, social or otherwise to the Talk Classical 'community' in determining the sexual 'orientation' of it's members. I'm wondering just why anybody here gives a hoot.


Yeah, I don't think there is any link between sexuality and musical interests. Polednice and I were on opposite ends of the spectrum, but both avid Brahms fans.


----------



## Guest

I agree with Hilly and Dr. Mike - it's not anybody's concern what peoples' sexual preferences are. I don't care about such things and I have a gay sister. For years she thought I didn't love her because of this until one day I said to her, "It has nothing to do with sexuality and everything to do with the fact that you are a liar and you manipulate our father"! That was a wake-up call for her.

I've had hetero and gay friends all my life and, for me, there's totally no distinction between either of them and, further, I've got no time for people who make such distinctions - none at all.


----------



## Ravndal

I'm just glad to see there has been no clear hostility in this thread, or some religious nutjob who has started ranting about homosexual being the devils work or something.


----------



## Guest

My attitude is the same as that of Samuel Clemens, aka Mark Twain, "I don't discriminate. I hate all people equally." 

Two other mantras guide me in my life.

"If everybody agreed with me, they'd all be right." George Schulz, creator of the Peanuts.
"Thanks to God that he gave me stubbornness when I know I am right." John Adams


----------



## Guest

DrMike said:


> My attitude is the same as that of Samuel Clemens, aka Mark Twain, "I don't discriminate. I hate all people equally."
> 
> Two other mantras guide me in my life.
> 
> "If everybody agreed with me, they'd all be right." George Schulz, creator of the Peanuts.
> "Thanks to God that he gave me stubbornness when I know I am right." John Adams


I find it hard to understand Clemens's misanthropic attitude when he wrote so beautifully about human beings in his novels - to the point of poetry. Perhaps he was trying to be funny, like his contemporary Oscar Wilde!


----------



## Ukko

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> I find it hard to understand Clemens's misanthropic attitude when he wrote so beautifully about human beings in his novels - to the point of poetry. Perhaps he was trying to be funny, like his contemporary Oscar Wilde!


I think you misread them. Both guys pissed off a lot of people; they were employing sarcasm. Never mind, Sheldon has trouble with that, too.


----------



## KenOC

Mark Twain became quite cynical and anti-religious in his later works. I remember reading "Letters from the Earth" many years ago -- it was suppressed by his family and only published in 1962.


----------



## millionrainbows

That's quite OK with me that Mark Twain became cynical and anti-religious. After all, scripture has been used to justify all kinds of evils. I would include pseudo-religious groups as well.
Jung, as well, had some things to say about the development of the self and how this is often at odds with what society and family expect. I guess if you're "right" with God, provided you have a connection, then the rest is not crucial to one's well-being. Suppressed by his family? There you go.


----------



## KenOC

Deleted -- WAY too off-topic!


----------



## Guest

millionrainbows said:


> That's quite OK with me that Mark Twain became cynical and anti-religious. After all, scripture has been used to justify all kinds of evils. I would include pseudo-religious groups as well.
> Jung, as well, had some things to say about the development of the self and how this is often at odds with what society and family expect. I guess if you're "right" with God, provided you have a connection, then the rest is not crucial to one's well-being. Suppressed by his family? There you go.


Glad to see that we are all taking care to not heap criticism and insert our own prejudices regarding the deep-seated beliefs of others, in a topic that has nothing to do with religion. Because it would be a shame for someone to seek to insert such things into unrelated topics for no justifiable reason.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

We could talk about the sexual "Orietntation" of composers from years gone past - the older or more past the safer mostly likely.

Could start with Athenaeus, son of Athenaeus - now that is going balc a bit..........


----------



## Manxfeeder

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> What would be your reasoning in that statement? The article I shared was expressed respectfully, and _I_ didn't initiate the subject with hostility, so what aversion do you have to ideas that are different from yours?


MMSBLS answered it for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

BurningDesire said:


> Whats the problem? If you don't want to participate, don't participate, but there's nothing inappropriate (by prudish standards) in this thread, so why do you hope it isn't allowed to continue?


Please see my above post. Thanks.


----------



## Turangalîla

Manxfeeder said:


> MMSBLS answered it for me.


My apologies-it did not occur to me that you might have meant that the discussion was going off-topic.


----------



## BurningDesire

Weston said:


> Let's see how long the moderators keep this one open.
> 
> I think it's more of a spectrum, not an either/or option in real life. I guess you would consider me solidly hetero, but I don't entirely peg the needle there. Being an illustrator I appreciate a well sculpted male figure. But then I also appreciate a well sculpted hippopotamus. I am however extremely liberal and accepting of sexual orientations and identities. I long for the day it becomes a non-issue entirely.
> 
> Though I am a staunch non-Christian, for me the Bible story about God creating the woman last is a good analogy. Women are His masterpieces, and there was no need to go further.


I like and agree with the first part, but I'm not a fan of that patronizing nonsense at the end. Other than that though, very well put ^_^


----------



## Guest

Hilltroll72 said:


> I think you misread them. Both guys pissed off a lot of people; they were employing sarcasm. Never mind, Sheldon has trouble with that, too.


I think Clemens was a wit and satirist like his hero, Wilde, but little of this ascerbic wit is in "Tom Sawyer" - a picaresque novel with great characters and quite a bit of humour.


----------



## BurningDesire

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> I think Clemens was a wit and satirist like his hero, Wilde, but little of this ascerbic wit is in "Tom Sawyer" - a picaresque novel with great characters and quite a bit of humour.


Has nothing to do with the topic, you aren't interested in the topic, please take this elsewhere ^^


----------



## Turangalîla

^ Hey, you'd make a great moderator, BD!


----------



## BurningDesire

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> ^ Hey, you'd make a great moderator, BD!


It's a tough job, but somebody has to do it :3


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Self-moderation, what will they think of next!


----------



## Crudblud

On another forum I frequent they call it "memberating".


----------



## BurningDesire

Crudblud said:


> On another forum I frequent they call it "memberating".


Sounds like something that could get a member excited.


----------



## Guest

DrMike said:


> And this is why I think it is stupid to feel the need to identify oneself by one's sexuality. Is that really the sum total of who we are - our sexual urges?


I don't think the OP was asking on the basis that our sexuality is the sum total of who we are, though I don't accept that 'just curious' is sufficient explanation either.

I suppose if I was to say, "It depends who I'm in bed with at the time," this might worry my wife of 25 years, but as I've had no other partner since well before we were married, she need only worry about what might be going on in my head!


----------



## Crudblud

BurningDesire said:


> Sounds like something that could get a member excited.


You're the one who's been doing it, you should know.


----------



## Vaneyes

What Is Your Sexual Orie*tnt*ation.

I s'pose tnt could be involved, but I'd think it reasonably reasonable to ponder, It Depends On What The Meaning Of The Word Is Is.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

So your say your dynamite........... as in based on nitroglycerin, using diatomaceous earth!


----------



## neoshredder

Surprised this thread didn't get deleted or locked. Anyways I'm straight. But I'm really not that interested in relationships. So somewhere between Heterosexual and asexual. lol


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Asexual but not Atonal ???????? lol


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Overall, I'm glad to be a woman, and be heterosexual. I find men confusing, bewildering, fascinating, bewitching (though not all of them). I can just watch them all day... But overall, I don't envy men either. I'm glad that I'm free to be "emotional" and to cry without being judged. Also, I see men have a very tough time saving face, more than women I think. Women might worry about other people's opinions of them, but I would find it very tough if people were constantly challenging me to be more "woman-like" when I'm already a woman, the way I've seen it with men. I feel no pressure to be a woman. 

One thing I envy men: their right to instigate relationships...


----------



## Ukko

Huilunsoittaja said:


> [...]
> One thing I envy men: their right to *instigate relationships...*


Wondering if maybe you mean 'initiate the acquaintance'? Not clear on how one instigates a relationship. Seems devious and manipulative, if possible.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Maybe this will help the debate????


----------



## lorelei

I'm hetero myself, but I have nothing against other sexualities, and friends with all sorts of orientations. It's all good


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^Now that was the wrong Rowan Atikson Sketch - but the system wont let me edit it - try this one.....


----------



## Crudblud

Huilunsoittaja said:


> One thing I envy men: their right to instigate relationships...


Women have the right to *initiate* relationships too, time you lazy buggers started exercising it!


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm glad that I'm free to [...] cry without being judged.


What makes you think that women can cry without being judged?

I think I'd rather be a man who could cry and be judged, than simply be dismissed as a woman for crying!


----------



## clavichorder

MacLeod said:


> What makes you think that women can cry without being judged?
> 
> I think I'd rather be a man who could cry and be judged, than simply be dismissed as a woman for crying!


There's always too confusing sides to everything(more than two). Why is everything so complicated when you start to think about it? Screw thinking, thinking bad, hurts.

(With a more sober mind(no, I am not drunk, sober has other meanings) not 20 seconds later after posting the above)

I am entirely candid too, even if not entirely serious in communication.

Jackson,

Head splitting in two...sinking emotions


----------



## moody

clavichorder said:


> There's always too confusing sides to everything(more than two). Why is everything so complicated when you start to think about it? Screw thinking, thinking bad, hurts.
> 
> (With a more sober mind not 20 seconds later after posting the above)
> 
> I am entirely candid too, even if not entirely serious in communication.
> 
> Jackson,
> 
> Head splitting in two...


You are doing too much thinking lately and it does not seem to be doing you very much actual good--please take it easy ,chill out !


----------



## clavichorder

moody said:


> You are doing too much thinking lately and it does not seem to be doing you very much actual good--please take it easy ,chill out !


I am chilling by complaining, I have no outlet, nobody cares about what I feel. And I am thinking because because I am trying very very hard, doing much, to try to better my life. But this is entirely off topic.

Also, am I tripping, or did a prior post of mine get deleted without me even hearing about it or getting an infraction? This has happened several times.


----------



## moody

clavichorder said:


> I am chilling by complaining, I have no outlet, nobody cares about what I feel. And I am thinking because because I am trying very very hard, doing much, to try to better my life. But this is entirely off topic.
> 
> Also, am I tripping, or did a prior post of mine get deleted without me even hearing about it or getting an infraction? This has happened several times.


You will find that quite a few people here care about you and i don't care whether that's off-topic or not .


----------



## clavichorder

moody said:


> You will find that quite a few people here care about you and i don't care whether that's off-topic or not .


Alright, well I kind of felt bad this morning for channeling some of my frustrations into TC last night, so thank you moody.


----------



## belfastboy

hehe


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## KenOC

"Never look at the trombones, it only encourages them". Usually attributed to Richard Strauss, not Wagner. BrainyQuote has it under both!


----------



## ArtMusic

Thank you everyone so far for participating.


----------



## david johnson

too many intolerant posts grumping about the intolerance of religious folks. the op asked 
what orientation we are, not what you think of it.


----------



## Guest

david johnson said:


> too many intolerant posts grumping about the intolerance of religious folks. the op asked
> what orientation we are, not what you think of it.


...and should I write a post grumping about grumping?


----------



## ArtMusic

david johnson said:


> too many intolerant posts grumping about the intolerance of religious folks. the op asked
> what orientation we are, not what you think of it.


Agree. As simple as that.


----------



## Ukko

Originally Posted by david johnson 
"too many intolerant posts grumping about the intolerance of religious folks. the op asked
what orientation we are, not what you think of it."



ArtMusic said:


> Agree. As simple as that.


Ah, but one's 'orientation' resonates to/with the intolerance. In the majority of instances that orientation would be of no interest to _The General Public_ without it. If you are happy waving your orientation about, gotta have *Intolerance* to get it noticed.


----------



## BurningDesire

Hilltroll72 said:


> Originally Posted by david johnson
> "too many intolerant posts grumping about the intolerance of religious folks. the op asked
> what orientation we are, not what you think of it."
> 
> Ah, but one's 'orientation' resonates to/with the intolerance. In the majority of instances that orientation would be of no interest to _The General Public_ without it. If you are happy waving your orientation about, gotta have *Intolerance* to get it noticed.


I love how that when its heterosexual people, you don't care, but if its gay people or bi people you say they're waving their orientation about, like we shouldn't be allowed to be open about who we are without being subject to intolerance.


----------



## Ukko

BurningDesire said:


> I love how that when its heterosexual people, you don't care, but if its gay people or bi people you say they're waving their orientation about, like we shouldn't be allowed to be open about who we are without being subject to intolerance.


Hah. I'm glad you love it, but you seem to be missing the sense of the post completely. This is probably _not_ due to your sexual orientation. Forum standards for civil discourse make delving into the reasons for your incomprehension fraught with peril (mainly because I don't understand their intricacies). So... I guess you're on your own, _BD_.


----------



## BurningDesire

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hah. I'm glad you love it, but you seem to be missing the sense of the post completely. This is probably _not_ due to your sexual orientation. Forum standards for civil discourse make delving into the reasons for your incomprehension fraught with peril (mainly because I don't understand their intricacies). So... I guess you're on your own, _BD_.


How classy.


----------



## moody

BurningDesire said:


> How classy.


But I'm afraid that your post had nothing to do with what he said, have another look and don't be so uptight for goodness sakes.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

moody said:


> But I'm afraid that your post had nothing to do with what he said, have another look and don't be so *uptight* for goodness sakes.


key word...


----------



## Novelette

This has been a very genial discussion, and that goes to the credit of all of you.


----------



## Guest

I'm straight. (As opposed to "bent"?)


----------



## Couchie

I replicate by mitosis.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Couchie said:


> I replicate by mitosis.


Very impressive Couchie - like this you mean









Me, I prefer Pollination

- Call any vegetable, call it by name 
I'll call one today When I get off the train


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am one of these. I don't need to reproduce because I am biologically immortal. :devil:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Very cool - how is it going hanging out with Nimo then........


----------



## Novelette

Couchie said:


> I replicate by mitosis.


Mitosis-reproducers have an exclusive clique in high schools! It must be a little strange though, during metaphase and anaphase when there are two of you but you haven't quite separated yet... It must be like having a conjoined twin. Or?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ Very cool - how is it going hanging out with Nimo then........
> 
> View attachment 14400


I had a cameo in that film actually, I was the little jellyfish that one of the characters named "Squishy," it was a fun role to play at such a young(? it was shortly after the 67th time I had changed back) age.


----------



## clavichorder

I am sexually oriented towards the prospect of a good relationship, and all the work that goes into maintaining one as well. Since I prefer the thought of it with a woman, I am assuming I am straight.


----------



## KenOC

I admit to yearning for a thoroughly sexual relationsip with an alien of odd reproductive habits. See Philip Jose Farmer's "The Lovers." Not sure how to classify this because aliens tend to have different sexes than we do.


----------



## clavichorder

KenOC said:


> I admit to yearning for a thoroughly sexual relationsip with an alien of odd reproductive habits. See Philip Jose Farmer's "The Lovers." Not sure how to classify this because aliens tend to have different sexes than we do.


Read "The God's Themselves" by Isaac Asimov if you haven't. Three aliens in a parallel universe that can pass through each other because particle physics work differently there.


----------



## superhorn

Actualy, it's more like my sexual disorientation .


----------



## Wood

Itullian said:


> 110 per cent hetero.


High born hunting girls?


----------



## kv466

Sometimes my age,...most of the time just above 21...at the moment, a couple years older than I; but _always _hetero


----------



## Emperoroftroy

great line!


----------



## Emperoroftroy

it is interesting, one assumes people of sexual minorities may have had harsher existences and therefore look to the arts, music especially, for an outlet to express their pain. by this pole gay people would appear to not be the majority of musicians, but i wonder if it stands to reason that most musicians do have some great pain that music allows them to express?


----------



## aleazk

Emperoroftroy said:


> it is interesting, one assumes people of sexual minorities may have had harsher existences and therefore look to the arts, music especially, for an outlet to express their pain. by this pole gay people would appear to not be the majority of musicians, but i wonder if it stands to reason that most musicians do have some great pain that music allows them to express?


I don't think so. Sure, there's some pain maybe, but also a lot of other things, some of the them are not even "emotional" in the common sense of the word.


----------



## OboeKnight

Emperoroftroy said:


> it is interesting, one assumes people of sexual minorities may have had harsher existences and therefore look to the arts, music especially, for an outlet to express their pain. by this pole gay people would appear to not be the majority of musicians, but i wonder if it stands to reason that most musicians do have some great pain that music allows them to express?


I don't have a "great pain" and I put a lot of emotion into my playing. My pure love for the music is all I need to have expression. When I am feeling upset about something, angry, or stressed, playing makes me feel better. But its more of an emotional outlet that distracts me from whatever problem I'm having. I play just as well when all is right with the world.


----------



## Novelette

Heavy emotions don't usually compel me the play, and I rarely feel that I'm channeling my emotions into my playing. I'm with Oboeknight: playing can be a very salutary distraction from whatever burdens me. It has happened to me before that I suddenly realize that I've been playing for fully 4-5 hours during such times.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

I had a joke about flutes or oboes but I'll save it


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

regressivetransphobe said:


> I had a joke about flutes or oboes but I'll save it


Chicken!- was any chicken involved.........


----------



## Guest

My sexual orientation? North by Northwest.


----------



## clavichorder

Generally "easily infatuated" with females again...Spring is here?


----------



## clavichorder

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> My sexual orientation? North by Northwest.


Is there a particular set of coordinates you are going for though?


----------



## fox_druid

I don't know what causes this, or maybe it has some kind of causal relationship, but most of male choir singers in my place are gay, and so are most people I know who developed interest in classical singing.


----------



## Guest

...still struggling to make my mind up...let me see know...er....


----------



## Andreas

Not to intrude on anyone's masculinity, but wouldn't the young Alban Berg have made you question your identity for just a second?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

When it comes to being attracted to men or women, it's mainly about clothes. I _really _like suits and ties on guys. But I still don't really like most guys. I like a shirt color or a dress design on a lady. But _never _attracted to the lady. Still, I'm more sensitive to men's clothing than women's. Make-up in particular is of little attraction to me. I actually have trouble complimenting women's make-up and hair nowadays, I simply don't find it attractive and worthy of saying anything. And of course, I never compliment men, even occasionally. It could be I'm just extremely picky with what I like about men, and I'm still in the process of discovering what I exactly like. What I use to think I like has been undone.

Turns out, I'm never more attracted to a male or female than when I sense in them a passionate, sensitive, compassionate heart. And when I find their heart attractive, that's when I start noticing that they have good looks, a sort of positive prejudice.


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> when I find their heart attractive,


Quote of the day! Thanks Huilunsoittaja!


----------



## Crudblud

Andreas said:


> Not to intrude on anyone's masculinity, but wouldn't the young Alban Berg have made you question your identity for just a second?


Ah, Berg was such a handsome young man. He always reminded me of Oscar Wilde but without the mischievous eyes.


----------



## presto

100% Heterosexual here, I find the opposite sex fascinating and totally irresistible.


----------



## Ryan

Milk, two sugars


----------



## Ukko

Andreas said:


> Not to intrude on anyone's masculinity, but wouldn't the young Alban Berg have made you question your identity for just a second?


Um, no. Gotta wonder about the ambient temperature though.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Hilltroll72 said:


> Um, no. Gotta wonder about the ambient temperature though.


Either that, or he was cold blooded............. (like a cod)


----------



## clavichorder

Never mind...


----------



## Novelette

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Either that, or he was cold blooded............. (like a cod)


I cast my vote for Berg being cold-blooded.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

As in Ice Berg.................


----------



## clavichorder

Its to be expected as a member of the second Vienese school? 12 tone music is kind of chilling, I think. Of course, it is in the eye of the beholder too. Berg manages this kind of romantic sound, so maybe maybe his coldly romantic appearance is just like his music?


----------



## Crudblud

I am a gender fluid pansexual, that is to say I **** anything that moves and they can think of me as whatever they want.


----------



## Guest

Crudblud said:


> I am a gender fluid pansexual, that is to say I **** anything that moves and they can think of me as whatever they want.


'Gender fluid'? Is that the bodily substance that carries either testosterone or oestrogen?


----------



## Crudblud

MacLeod said:


> 'Gender fluid'? Is that the bodily substance that carries either testosterone or oestrogen?


It could be. I'm using it to refer to a state of fluidly changing gender identity.


----------



## Flamme

violadude said:


> I'm 99% heterosexual. I have found some guys attractive, but not in a way that would drive me to want to do something sexual with them.


Exactly...I being a Virgo in horoscope can be ''above'' others and give much thought about manners and being sophisticated but gay intercourse is a odd thing for my taste...I appreciate good built woman/man body for some idiots if you say ''this guy looks very well built'' you are 100 % qeer...Ppl need to free their m inds and relax...


----------



## Ukko

Crudblud said:


> It could be. I'm using it to refer to a state of fluidly changing gender identity.


Ahem. That makes the fluid ambigergrisous. [I'm starting a Worst Pun Ever contest.]


----------



## Crudblud

Hilltroll72 said:


> Ahem. That makes the fluid ambigergrisous. [I'm starting a Worst Pun Ever contest.]


You may have already won.


----------



## Novelette

Crudblud said:


> Ah, Berg was such a handsome young man. He always reminded me of Oscar Wilde but without the mischievous eyes.


Handsome, indeed. More so, than Wilde, who had an odd look about him--to me, at least. Berg had a countenance not so unlike that of John Keats, although Keats had a smaller chin and a slightly bonier [gently knotted] dorsal, nasal ridge.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Novelette said:


> Handsome, indeed. More so, than Wilde, who had an odd look about him--to me, at least. Berg had a countenance not so unlike that of John Keats, although Keats had a smaller chin and a slightly bonier [gently knotted] dorsal, nasal ridge.


Sounds reptilian to me.................... Did he has a horn protrusion also?


----------



## Novelette

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Sounds reptilian to me.................... Did he has a horn protrusion also?


I always suspected that he dropped cryptic hints in his poetry that he was reptilian. Judge for yourself:

"Season of mists and mellow fruitfulness
Close bosom-friend of the maturing sun
Conspiring with him how to load and bless
With fruit the vines that round the thatch-eaves run;
To bend with apples the moss'd cottage-trees,
And fill all fruit with ripeness to the core;
To swell the gourd, and plump the hazel shells
With a sweet kernel; to set budding more,
And still more, later flowers for the bees,
Until they think warm days will never cease,
For Summer has o'er-brimm'd their clammy cells."

Sun... warm days... clammy cells...

Hints of his ectothermic truth?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Spot on Sherlock


----------



## ATLCodaMan

Maybe thats why I like Tchaikovsky....especially 4 ha.  :lol:


----------



## Rola

I'm a man who sometimes feels like a woman inside... but that woman is a lesbian!


----------



## handlebar

Fully open about mine and never ashamed. Why should I be? If anyone dislikes me due to whom I love or am in a relationship with, they are not worth my time. Life is short and I live every moment in happiness as much as possible.


----------



## Aquos

Well I'm gay... and I want to share this photo of me in the marches in favor to equal marriage for Colombia. It was taken in the main plaza of Bogota, the capital of my country. I used to be very closed to activism, I hated it. But I felt that we are in a very crucial time and we have to decide in which side of the history we want to be part of.

The message of the banner says: In 1991, I also celebrate the freedom of religion. Yours Sincerely: A gay.

(In 1991 the new constitution approved the freedom of religion.... and yes... I look young hehehe)


----------



## Rola

handlebar said:


> Fully open about mine and never ashamed.


I wonder, is it possible to be a _closeted hetero_?


----------



## Guest

Rola said:


> I wonder, is it possible to be a _closeted hetero_?


Possibly. A number of members have chosen not to disclose/respond to the poll (including me). Does that make them closet something?


----------



## Ukko

MacLeod said:


> Possibly. A number of members have chosen not to disclose/respond to the poll (including me). Does that make them closet something?


There are quite a few youngsters here. Some of them may be waiting for conclusive evidence.


----------



## Guest

Hilltroll72 said:


> Some of them may be waiting for conclusive evidence.


"Conclusive evidence"? There's no such thing on an internet forum. In fact, on a matter such as one's sexual orientation, evidence of orientation in real life may be plentiful, it may be scarce, but may also be inconclusive. I've already 'disclosed' elsewhere that I'm over 50, married 28 years and with two grown up sons, but even that may not convince sceptics that I don't also have an alternative life with an alternative orientation.....

......

......

......

I don't, but that's not the point I'm making!


----------



## Il Seraglio

God, this thread is terrible, through no fault of the OP.

So just to sum up the rules, talking politics is not allowed here, unless you're a gay-basher who simply _must_ share your small-minded prejudices with everyone. Thanks for that.


----------



## Ukko

Il Seraglio said:


> God, this thread is terrible, through no fault of the OP.
> 
> So just to sum up the rules, talking politics is not allowed here, unless you're a gay-basher who simply _must_ share your small-minded prejudices with everyone. Thanks for that.


This is inaccurate. Hetero-bashing is also permitted.


----------



## Guest

I will say this again: what the hell does it matter? If it is innate, and not a choice, then why are we so eager to share with others? What does it have to do with our taste in classical music! It adds nothing to that conversation. I can converse with people just fine without the necessity of knowing their sexual preference. I love people who insist on making that their defining characteristic, who have to interject it wherever possible, and then complain that others should express differing opinions. Around here, knowing with whom you choose to share your bed is infinitely less important to me than what your opinion is vis-a-vis Mahler being a genius (and the only correct opinion is mine, which is that he is a genius).


----------



## Guest

DrMike said:


> What does it have to do with our taste in classical music!


I think you'll find that, like most forums of this kind, there are parts of the forum that are permitted to discuss matters other than the forum's _raison d'etre:_ it doesn't all have to be classical music.

(I notice you contributed to a discussion about Pet Shop Boys: not much classical going on there!)


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> I think you'll find that, like most forums of this kind, there are parts of the forum that are permitted to discuss matters other than the forum's _raison d'etre:_ it doesn't all have to be classical music.
> 
> (I notice you contributed to a discussion about Pet Shop Boys: not much classical going on there!)


It is, at the very least, music.

Look, I have contributed to off topic threads in the past. But this particular topic is virtually guaranteed to generate a whole bunch of heat while providing very little light. Other than some weird, internet-fed obsession to peek and pry into the most intimate details of complete strangers, what is the purpose of this? In any situation or scenario, you are always going to find those with fringe opinions who are emboldened by the virtual anonymity of the internet to express those. Some of it is tolerated because, after all, this is an internet forum. And it is mostly accepted in the parameters of this forum - that being classical music. Thus you will get those people who insist that the composers beloved by the vast majority are total crap, hoping to get a rise out of people, as well as those who like to poke a stick in the eye of those who prefer the lesser known composers. On the issue of sexual orientation, here is what happens - person X says that they prefer gender A, and 99.99% of the readers on here browse the thread, see that, and say to themselves, "SO??????" But that 0.01% - we'll call them trolls - likes to stir up trouble, so they will say something disparaging about person X's preference. Person X then complains of the incivility of people on the forum, even though the disparaging comment is expressed only by a few in a very large forum - a statistically insignificant fraction of the community. Still, then others who need to weigh in on the subject perpetuate the non-issue, turning the anthill into Mount Everest. And then the thread gets shut down. And infractions are issued. And at the end of the day, maybe somebody gets banned from a CLASSICAL MUSIC forum over a thread where people felt the need to share who they like sleeping with. Yay - champions of free speech!!!!! You pick your battles - debating sexual orientation in a classical music forum seems like a pointless battle.


----------



## Guest

Additionally, this are the new guidelines that have been posted for the Community Forum (emphasis added by me):


> This is the place for those *fun, and not so serious threads, birthday greetings, & general chit-chat*. Above all, be respectful to your fellow forum members as they have a right to their own opinions too!
> 
> *Any/All discussions about Politics or Religion are best suited for the Social Groups* as opposed to the open boards and is strongly encouraged.
> 
> Members can create their own Social Group. If you need assistance, please contact a staff member via Private Message.


Now, they don't specify gender issues in the guidelines, but certainly an honest reading of it would suggest that such a topic should be relocated to the Social Groups, if necessary. It certainly seems to fall outside of the fun, not so serious scope of this sub-forum. Pet Shop Boys, though, clearly fall into the non-classical music discussion sub-forum.

I did used to get into lengthy political discussions on here, but decided to discontinue that in the open forums, and moved any such discussions over to the Social Groups. I think that is where these topics, if they need exist at all, should be taken. You can have a moderator of those groups, and that moderator can decide whether they want the group to be controlled, and be able to expel people from those discussions/groups if they get out of line without jeopardizing their membership in the whole forum.


----------



## Guest

DrMike said:


> But this particular topic is virtually guaranteed to generate a whole bunch of heat while providing very little light. Other than some weird, internet-fed obsession to peek and pry into the most intimate details of complete strangers, what is the purpose of this?





DrMike said:


> I did used to get into lengthy political discussions on here, but decided to discontinue that in the open forums, and moved any such discussions over to the Social Groups. I think that is where these topics, if they need exist at all, should be taken.


I'm not sure why you should be so exercised about this topic. Don't participate if you don't want to. Report it to the mods if you think it out of order and let them decide. Or are you arguing that it's for TC membership more widely to decide and vote on what's appropriate and what's not?

I'm also not clear why this might be counted as a political discussion. The fact that it might generate 'heat', like endless discussions about 'atonal', and lead to infractions is not, in itself, some defining characteristic of the political, is it?


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> I'm not sure why you should be so exercised about this topic. Don't participate if you don't want to. Report it to the mods if you think it out of order and let them decide. Or are you arguing that it's for TC membership more wideyl to decide and vote on what's appropriate and what's not?
> 
> I'm also not clear why this might be counted as a political discussion. The fact that it might generate 'heat', like endless discussions about 'atonal', and lead to infractions is not, in itself, some defining characteristic of the political, is it?


As I already said, it has nothing to do with politics, but has a commonality with political threads, in that it tends to cause controversy, does not fit into the other forums, and appears to be outside the scope of the Community Forum, and would likely be better suited for the Social Groups.

I don't, as a rule, report threads. The "don't participate if you don't want to" argument is one that I, myself, have frequently used. But when another, less savory, thread dealing with sexuality arose some time back, I saw that that generalization does not always work. While it is the role of the mods to regulate this forum, ultimately it is in the best interest of all participants to see that this forum stays true to its core purpose. Off-topic discussions that may influence the participation of others (oh no, not another one of those forums with ridiculous off-topic discussions) should be judged by all of us based on whether they ultimately help or hurt the forum in general. While one might expect to come on to a classical music forum and see a heated, even contentious debate over "atonal" music, they would not necessarily expect to see on on sexual orientation.

People on here like to push agendas. It is great if it is over classical music. It seems here, though, that it is to get people to accept another person's lifestyle. Who cares? People are allowed to disagree on any number of things, so long as those disagreements don't infringe upon basic rights. Does person X want a pat on the back because they prefer the same gender, or the opposite gender? If it is genetically wired, that, and the recognition of that preference, seems as pointless and absurd as complementing or acknowledging someone for their shoe size, height, blood type, etc. What do we need next - what is your blood type? Hands up for everybody who wears a size 12 shoe! Who has an innie, and who has an outie? Attached or detached earlobes? And if it is preference, and not an innate characteristic, then that is a debate for another forum.


----------



## Guest

DrMike said:


> Off-topic discussions that may influence the participation of others (oh no, not another one of those forums with ridiculous off-topic discussions) should be judged by all of us based on whether they ultimately help or hurt the forum in general.


Setting aside the fact that there has been a thread on 'how tall you are' (!?) I don't see how TC could be harmed by the potentially harmful (as you see it) participation of some members in topics that they needn't join in. If people come to TC to discuss music, then they have no need to worry about what may be going on in a thread clearly labelled 'what is your sexual orientation?' For the same reason, I tend to steer clear of threads to do with Opera and certain composers.

Unlike you, I don't think that it is any more or less healthy to 'have an agenda' about classical music. A heated debate about 'atonal' that strays into abuse and ad homs is no more acceptable than one about any 'off-topic' subject. Indeed, such a debate is more likely to put off potential members since they are more likely to stumble into it!


----------



## Tristan

Judging by the amount of people who voted on and responded to this thread, I'd say a fair amount of people are curious about sexual orientation and do care enough to participate in this thread in some way or another. It's great that you don't care about sexual orientation, DrMike, but some people do. And I think that this thread has been pretty civil considering how it had the potential to not be. I've seen far more vitriolic posts in classical-music-related threads than I have in this one. And I do find it a little ironic how someone who purportedly "doesn't care" so much seems to be posting an awful lot about it. I'm not going to make you pat me on the back because I shared my sexual orientation, but you're not also going to make people "not care" as much as you supposedly do. Some people are curious about this kind of thing, and I don't think it's necessarily a fault on their part.


----------



## millionrainbows

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I thought tha this was a very interesting article that may spark some discussion on the relationship between homosexuality and religion. To read it, click here: http://nolanforliberty.com/2012/06/27/i-have-a-confession-to-make/.
> 
> (We'll see how long this conversation is allowed to continue...)


Regardless of what Carter's religious views are, there is a good, solid, pragmatic basis to his beliefs. 
I think his "gay cuteness factor" very much warrants this stance, and in order that he continue to concentrate on his career, I see it as a necessary deterrent. 
It's a good, practical protection, as it will repel many suitors.

Until male piano-playing is put on the same esteemed level as sports and football for males in our culture, I wholeheartedly support such conceptual deterrents.


----------



## handlebar

I agree with Tristan on this. If you don't like the thread, go elsewhere. I dislike French opera so I won't comment on that subject. 
But sexuality is a part of every humans life and of interest to the vast amounts of beings on this planet. Intimate? Sure, to some. Yet the sophomoric bathroom humour pervasive in American culture tells me that what is intimate to one is not to millions of others. 

I find human sexuality very interesting and love all if it's aspects and facets and chatter away for hours about it. To each his or her own. 
Don't want to know what others like or think sexuality... don't get involved. Simple.


----------



## Ondine

Heterosexual. 

As a woman I can recognize beauty in women as beauty in anything else but nothing about being attracted by them.

On the other hand I can be attracted by not very handsome man because what attracts me is his temper, character and many other attributes far from physical aspect.


----------



## Pantheon

Essentially I don't really make a distinction between men and women. Either I love a person, or not. One could call me "bi" but I have mostly dated and loved men which makes me "heterosexual" in the eyes of society. However I am attracted to women too. 
I have told women I love them. In all cases it takes someone very special to start a relationship with me. I am with a man right now and I feel very comfortable with him. I don't intend to fall in love with anyone else, regardless of my sexual orientation.

I think it doesn't really matter as long as you don't break anyone's heart or manipulate them into thinking you are serious!


----------



## Mahlerite555

I actually identify as an inert mineral trapped in a man's body, and am sexually attracted to empty water bottles.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Anyone's guess.........................


----------



## Xenakiboy

Sexuality is overated


----------



## Vaneyes

"I, uh, I do not avoid women, but I...I do deny them my essence."


----------



## Chronochromie

Vaneyes said:


> "I, uh, I do not avoid women, but I...I do deny them my essence."


Just today I watched it for the first time...


----------



## SimonNZ

There seems to be a missing post no.2 where we get told what the obvious and correct "pure and simple" response to the poll ought to be.


----------



## Xenakiboy

SimonNZ said:


> There seems to be a missing post no.2 where we get told what the obvious and correct "pure and simple" response to the poll ought to be.


It's also missing the "who cares?" option, this poll is a scam!!  :lol:


----------



## Pugg

I vote: Who cares ..........................


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

> Sexual Orientation is an activity-based, sexual awareness course. It is designed to provide students with a realistic picture of themselves and the world of sex. The class emphasizes the decision-making process and centers on exploratory sexual research.


. .


----------



## Dedalus

Interesting poll results. In America something like 4% of people identify as gay, bisexual, or transgender. I'm sure other places have different numbers but this poll shows a whopping 16% gay, and about 25% gay and bi. Is this a sample size issue? Are people who enjoy classical more likely to be gay or bi? Are straight people less likely to answer a poll like this? I really don't know, but it is curious.


----------



## Dim7




----------



## aleazk

I do not reproduce. I create A.I. instead.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Dedalus said:


> Interesting poll results. In America something like 4% of people identify as gay, bisexual, or transgender. I'm sure other places have different numbers but this poll shows a whopping 16% gay, and about 25% gay and bi. Is this a sample size issue? Are people who enjoy classical more likely to be gay or bi? Are straight people less likely to answer a poll like this? I really don't know, but it is curious.


Yes, it's probably a combination of those. For one, being an open poll might make anyone of any orientation nervous, so those who are unafraid are most likely to vote. Perhaps it's good sign if non-hetero individuals are willing to present themselves as such, especially on internet. Also, it is I think statistically correct to say that the Arts in general attract non-hetero individuals, why? Well that's up to debate, but it's probably because in order to do or appreciate Art well, one needs a kind of sensitivity, a balance of genders and orientations in the mind. I consider myself a straight female through and through, but I find that music has brought out the male in me. I feel like I have a "manly" appreciation for many things these days, in the stereotypical sense. I might have slightly raised levels of testosterone than average from being a musician, I don't know. Probably because I'm consistently surrounding myself with males online (as I am here on this forum) and in real life as a musician and music enthusiast, I feel like I've become one with them. Or maybe they've turned into me!  Some bridge, gap, border, whatever you call it, crosses with music and male and female is no longer "us" and "them."


----------



## ArtMusic

This has been a very interesting poll. And kept very civil and polite.


----------



## Merl

Ambidextrous.................................


----------



## Balthazar

I always point North.


----------



## Poodle

Trisexual and trans, but me love sopranos


----------



## ldiat

a person i worked with ask me question out of one those popular magazines about sex orientation.....after completing the test he said i was 35 1/2 % gay....i never knew....


----------



## david johnson

Yes, I am sexually oriented. I also play trumpet and like BBQ.


----------



## Guest

Weston said:


> Let's see how long the moderators keep this one open.


Currently three years, amazingly.


----------



## aleazk

CIA classified!


----------



## znapschatz

Hetero, never been curious otherwise. In the company of arts and artists, however, I have found more gays than in the general community, or at least more willing to cop to it. Earlier I adhered to the general community attitude whenever the matter came up, but in personal interactions it never really mattered to me. Occasionally when a gay person would indicate his hots for me, my knee-jerk reaction was not not outrage or revulsion but how do I let him down without hurting his feelings or embarrassing him. 

Here is an interesting dichotomy in this matter. Two of the most popular and respected guys in town were an openly gay couple who moved to Columbus in the late 1940s, started a successful business and became pillars of the community, beloved by almost everybody. One of them had been a soldier in a mortar platoon during WW2 and was so well liked by his buddies (all straight) that they used to have their reunions in Columbus with him as their host. Under the couple's influence, a whole neighborhood was revitalized and is still a thriving community. When each died, thousands turned out to pay their respects (including me), headed by the mayor and city council. And all this in an environment where gays were still being harassed. Life is so complicated.


----------



## Dr Johnson

david johnson said:


> Yes, I am sexually oriented. I also play trumpet *and like BBQ*.


Is that like BBW?


----------



## Folsom

I voted hetero... but the reality is it's somewhat complicated since I identify as a trans-time-dimensional haemoglobin of the Knrk Lochk **^3 race.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I'm strictly Homosapien in orientation...


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Same as Mendelssohn's sexual orientation.


----------



## Totenfeier

I'm not at all interesting; I'm as white, male, heterosexual as they come (no pun intended, and shame on you). However, I am an extremist when it comes to tolerance - nay, celebration. If you love, you love. Who dare question love? Besides, I love classical music, poetry, literature, and Downton Abbey, and have a very low tolerance for sports or politics. What am _I_?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Totenfeier said:


> I'm not at all interesting; I'm as white, male, heterosexual as they come (no pun intended, and shame on you). However, I am an extremist when it comes to tolerance - nay, celebration. If you love, you love. Who dare question love? Besides, I love classical music, poetry, literature, and Downton Abbey, and have a very low tolerance for sports or politics. What am _I_?


Julian Alexander Kitchener-Fellowes, Baron Fellowes of West Stafford and Deputy Lieutenant?


----------



## Totenfeier

Sounds about right.


----------



## James Mann

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Same as Mendelssohn's sexual orientation.


Wasn't that unknown?


----------



## James Mann

I am a straight man of 50s been married for 29 years to the same beautiful woman. We have our arguments and fights occasionally but she will always mean everything to me, and my kids!


----------



## Pugg

James Mann said:


> I am a straight man of 50s been married for 29 years to the same beautiful woman. We have our arguments and fights occasionally but she will always mean everything to me, and my kids!


Wonderful, however that makes no difference to any other relationship in 2016 I think.


----------



## Guest

Totenfeier said:


> I'm not at all interesting; I'm as white, male, heterosexual as they come (no pun intended, and shame on you). However, I am an extremist when it comes to tolerance - nay, celebration. If you love, you love. Who dare question love? Besides, I love classical music, poetry, literature, and Downton Abbey, and have a very low tolerance for sports or politics. What am _I_?


That's funny. When someone asked me once why I don't watch Downton Abbey, I didn't know what to say because I never gave it any thought, so I shrugged and said, "Because I'm a man." It doesn't strike me as a show most men would watch--not in the US at any rate. However, I did LOVE "Wolf Hall" and wish that was still showing.


----------



## Totenfeier

Victor Redseal said:


> That's funny. When someone asked me once why I don't watch Downton Abbey, I didn't know what to say because I never gave it any thought, so I shrugged and said, "Because I'm a man." It doesn't strike me as a show most men would watch--not in the US at any rate. However, I did LOVE "Wolf Hall" and wish that was still showing.


Also funny: I didn't wind up following Wolf Hall, but what I saw I liked.


----------



## Capeditiea

What? there is no asexual option? :O


----------



## Klassik

ArtMusic said:


> Public poll but of course, you don't need to participate if you don't want to.


Actually, this seems more like a pubic poll. 



Capeditiea said:


> What? there is no asexual option? :O


Well, it seems like it would have received a few options. TC's MVP, Bettina, might have voted for that option, but I still say that she seems anything but asexual!  I think asexuality is a broad term which does not say a whole lot by itself.

As for Klassik, well, I don't think Klassik needs to say much to indicate what I like.  Hell, a Mrs. Buttersworth pancake syrup bottle turns me on. I'm going with heterosexual...unless anyone knows something about Mrs. Buttersworth that isn't immediately obvious! Oh, sticky sweet Mrs. Buttersworth...:devil:


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> Actually, this seems more like a pubic poll.
> 
> Well, it seems like it would have received a few options. TC's MVP, Bettina, might have voted for that option, but I still say that she seems anything but asexual!  I think asexuality is a broad term which does not say a whole lot by itself.
> 
> As for Klassik, well, I don't think Klassik needs to say much to indicate what I like.  Hell, a Mrs. Buttersworth pancake syrup bottle turns me on. I'm going with heterosexual...unless anyone knows something about Mrs. Buttersworth that isn't immediately obvious! Oh, sticky sweet Mrs. Buttersworth...:devil:


:3 Mrs. Buttersworth was secretly a crossdresser... and was really Mr. Buttersworth. (i think i read this somewhere... on the internet...)


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> :3 Mrs. Buttersworth was secretly a crossdresser... and was really Mr. Buttersworth. (i think i read this somewhere... on the internet...)


Say it ain't so!  What are you going to claim next, that Aunt Jemima is really Uncle Jemima? That Betty Crocker is really Bert Cocker?


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> Say it ain't so!  What are you going to claim next, that Aunt Jemima is really Uncle Jemima? That Betty Crocker is really Bert Cocker?


naw, Aunt Jemima was really the unknown twin of Aunt Jemima, since the real Aunt Jemima was too busy the day they were requesting her photo... and had her twin come along...

and Betty Crocker... was really a Crockpot that developed a conscious... who is still alive today in Area 51... (not the TC area 51 the one in Nevada...)


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> naw, Aunt Jemima was really the unknown twin of Aunt Jemima, since the real Aunt Jemima was too busy the day they were requesting her photo... and had her twin come along...
> 
> and Betty Crocker... was really a Crockpot that developed a conscious... who is still alive today in Area 51... (not the TC area 51 the one in Nevada...)


These sound plausible, but I'll know you're yanking my sausage if you try to tell me that Uncle Ben's is really a woman. 

Now I can see Chef Boyardee being a woman. An ugly woman, but a woman nonetheless.


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> These sound plausible, but I'll know you're yanking my sausage if you try to tell me that Uncle Ben's is really a woman.
> 
> Now I can see Chef Boyardee being a woman. An ugly woman, but a woman nonetheless.


Uncle Ben was the only accurate depiction.  you gotta give him that much...

and Chef Boyardee was really a horse.


----------



## amfortas

It's been so long, I can't remember.


----------



## Klassik

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Overall, I'm glad to be a woman, and be heterosexual. I find men confusing, bewildering, fascinating, bewitching (though not all of them). I can just watch them all day... But overall, I don't envy men either. I'm glad that I'm free to be "emotional" and to cry without being judged. Also, I see men have a very tough time saving face, more than women I think. Women might worry about other people's opinions of them, but I would find it very tough if people were constantly challenging me to be more "woman-like" when I'm already a woman, the way I've seen it with men. I feel no pressure to be a woman.
> 
> *One thing I envy men: their right to instigate relationships...*


I don't know about this. Women have every right to instigate relationships. Some women do ask men out. Shockingly, even Klassik has been asked out by women!  Even the women who don't ask men out have their subtle and not-so-subtle ways of flirting. The hair flips, the puppy dog eyes. Yeah, men see that. The problem is that we can't always make out whether it's flirting or the woman looking for some sort of favor. Klassik has certainly seen a lot of the latter!  Anyway, women instigating relationships might be a little contrary to the stereotypes, but real-life isn't some mid-20th century Disney movie and I think most men and women looking for healthy adult relationships won't be swayed by such fairytales.

Women have the same right instigating relationships (instigating is an interesting word to use though, it almost sounds like the relationship is doomed to end up becoming a war ) as men do being emotional. Emotional without being judged? Well, I don't think women have that right either. There's always going to be judgment. Emotional men and women might be judged differently, but judged nonetheless. Klassik does not give a damn though.


----------



## Capeditiea

I am willing to change my asexuality for anyone who is willing to instigate a relationship with me... also take care of me like you would a cat... because i have a horrible reputation of not knowing how to be a human...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Do you have kitty litter as baggage ?


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ Do you have kitty litter as baggage ?


...no, shamefully i use the toilet... sitting down. i am a good kitty.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Who is Mrs Buttersworth?


----------



## Capeditiea

Dr Johnson said:


> Who is Mrs Buttersworth?


a "lady" who happens to get trapped into the shape of millions of syrup bottles in america. :O

*nods, most kids here grew up pouring out Mrs. Buttersworth pancake syrup on pancakes in the morning.


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> a "lady" who happens to get trapped into the shape of millions of syrup bottles in america. :O
> 
> *nods, most kids here grew up pouring out Mrs. Buttersworth pancake syrup on pancakes in the morning.












Thick and rich alright!


----------



## amfortas

Now I have such a hankering for Mrs. Butterworth.

And I don't mean the syrup.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Or vacuum cleaners


----------



## Room2201974

Klassik said:


> Thick and rich alright!


Ingredients:
High fructose corn syrup, corn syrup, water, salt, cellulose gum, molasses, potassium sorbate (preservative), sodium hexametaphosphate, citric acid, caramel color, natural and artificial flavors.

YUM!


----------



## Capeditiea

Room2201974 said:


> Ingredients:
> High fructose corn syrup, corn syrup, water, salt, cellulose gum, molasses, potassium sorbate (preservative), sodium hexametaphosphate, citric acid, caramel color, natural and artificial flavors.
> 
> YUM!


*nods, they are indeed scary ingredients... enough to kill a horse with prolongued ingestion.


----------



## Klassik

Potassium sorbate. Isn't that Cappy's favorite composer? 



Sodium Hexametaphosphate would make for a fine name for a composer though, don't you think? 

Oh, and I still say Mrs. Buttersworth is hot. I'd like to get my hands on her cellulose gums! Hey, it beats cellulite!


----------



## mstar

where is the option for

*
ASEXUAL *


----------



## Capeditiea

mstar said:


> where is the option for
> 
> *
> ASEXUAL *


:O wait, you're from nebraska? :O


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

mstar said:


> where is the option for
> 
> *
> ASEXUAL *


Just before *BSEXUAL*


----------



## Phil loves classical

Depends whether I'm in a tonal or atonal phase. Tonal music stimulates the hetero part.


----------



## Klassik

Phil loves classical said:


> Depends whether I'm in a tonal or atonal phase. *Tonal music stimulates the hetero part.*


My baton for conducting Mozart or Beethoven agrees with that! :devil:


----------

